# Help



## Rob512 (Jun 30, 2011)

Have a 04 Montauk. Anybody know how to set the Analog clock on this bike?


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Pic? Are there two small buttons at the bottom of the clock face?


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmmmm . . . well, I guess he either figured it out or forgot to come back.


----------

